# the network password needs to be 40 bits or 104 bits depending on your network config



## charliecharles7 (Jul 16, 2010)

The network password needs to be 40 bits or 104 bits depending on your network configuration. This can be entered as 5 or 13 ascii characters or 10 or 26 hexadecimal characters.

This is the error message I keep receiving whilst trying to connect a windows xp laptop onto a netgear router. Using Intel Pro/wireless 2200BG network connection.

I already have a macbook which connects fine as do my friends laptops when they come over. The laptop in question has worked before on this router with no issues, however, this is no more!!!

I think I might need to amend some setting to choose WPA but I can't figure out how to do it!!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Charliecharles7


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have to pick WPA in the router, then remove the stored wireless network profile and search for the network.


----------

